# 7 Tips To Avoid Vape Battery Explosions



## OFRFBrand (30/5/19)

When it comes to vaping safety the media is always quick to sensationalize stories about violent vape explosions, but are vaping devices really dangerous?

The truth is that while vapes can catch on fire and in extreme situations explode, the frequency of this type of occurrence is very low.

With that being said, vape explosions can be extremely dangerous and have the potential to cause serious injury.

*What causes vape explosions?*
While the exact reasons for every vape explosion are not known the majority of vaping related fires and explosions are directly linked to battery related issues resulting from battery damage. .

When a battery is damaged it starts to undergo a cycle of what is called thermal runaway.

Thermal runaway is basically a cycle where a reaction in the battery is triggered causing the battery temperature to increase. The increase in temperature then causes the battery to react more which in turn increases the heat more and more. This heating builds pressure inside the battery which starts to break down the protective layer inside your battery. As the pressure increases this can cause the battery to burst releasing gases and liquids which can result in fire and in extreme cases explosion.

To avoid vape battery fires and explosions proper use, storage and maintenance of your batteries is essential. To assist you avoid the potential for of vape battery explosion there are several things that you can do.

Follow the advice outlined in our vape battery safety tips info-graphic below to minimize the risk of battery venting and explosions. 









*Other Important Actions to Avoid Vape Battery Explosion*
The best way to protect yourself form potential vape battery explosions is to learn as much as you can about your vape mod and how to care for and mange your vape batteries.

First of all always make sure you read the vape operations guide that came with your vaping device. If you've lost it and want to double check simply visit your manufacturers website. Most manufacturers will offer downloadable versions of their operations manuals.

Never disable built in safety features like firing locks and always make sure your vent holes are not covered. The vent holes are designed to help release heat from your vape mod so covering them is dangerous.

Most importantly, be sensible and stay within the safe operating ranges of the device set by the manufacturer.

If you still have questions or are looking to learn more about how to avoid battery explosions visit our vape battery safety resource library. In the library you will find a wide selection of articles, infographics, safety charts and instructional videos designed to provide you with a comprehensive cape battery safety education.

Safe vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (30/5/19)

Nice info @OFRFBrand, will sure come in handy for a lot of the newer Vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OFRFBrand (30/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Nice info @OFRFBrand, will sure come in handy for a lot of the newer Vapers.


Thanks, we did work hard on the infographic to make people understand more easily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (30/5/19)

Avoid cheap "vape pens" with built-in batteries. These Chinese companies put cheap low amp batteries (Fandyfire, etc.) batteries in those devices and they heat up much faster than the trusted brand batteries.
So far, if I'm not mistaken, almost every device that "exploded" was a "vape pen" type device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/5/19)

I think most explosions are caused by either a short circuit in a mech mod or a fire button that gets pressed constantly when a mod is in your pocket/luggage. Never had a problem before I got a pod with a big, soft fire button on the front. Twice when not swicthed off in my pocket I started feeling heat and discovered it firing in my pocket from fire button pressing against wallet or cellphone


----------



## OFRFBrand (30/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I think most explosions are caused by either a short circuit in a mech mod or a fire button that gets pressed constantly when a mod is in your pocket/luggage. Never had a problem before I got a pod with a big, soft fire button on the front. Twice when not swicthed off in my pocket I started feeling heat and discovered it firing in my pocket from fire button pressing against wallet or cellphone


Yes, a fire button lock will help.


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/5/19)

Question, what about old batteries, are they safe to use?

I have a 2 year old set that do not seem to be working as well as they once did and do not seem to hold a full charge anymore.


----------



## Adephi (30/5/19)

Regarding point 3. I had a few mods now and not a single one came with a charger. Only the USB cable that you have to plug into a phone charger.

Doesn't really matter to me because I use an external charger. Very seldom do I charge batteries in the mod.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/5/19)

I don't think that the intended use of the provided USB cable is to use it with a phone charger. I think that a PC or high amp plug charger would be safer.

I think it would be better if point 3 added that it is always better to use an external charger.


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/5/19)

I’ve seen Woolworths stores have a place to dispose batteries I generally tape the positive and negative sides with insulation tape and dispose my batteries every year and replace them with brand new batteries I noticed the battery life and charge time degrade after around 10 months


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I think most explosions are caused by either a short circuit in a mech mod or a fire button that gets pressed constantly when a mod is in your pocket/luggage. Never had a problem before I got a pod with a big, soft fire button on the front. Twice when not swicthed off in my pocket I started feeling heat and discovered it firing in my pocket from fire button pressing against wallet or cellphone



Or auto firing.


----------



## Spyro (30/5/19)

Adephi said:


> Regarding point 3. I had a few mods now and not a single one came with a charger. Only the USB cable that you have to plug into a phone charger.
> 
> Doesn't really matter to me because I use an external charger. Very seldom do I charge batteries in the mod.



I wanted to comment on this too. In the few years I've been at this vape game I have never once. Literally not once received a charger with a vape. The only time I've seen a charger come with a vape was from twisp.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/5/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Question, what about old batteries, are they safe to use?
> 
> I have a 2 year old set that do not seem to be working as well as they once did and do not seem to hold a full charge anymore.



Hi guys please advise.


----------



## Spyro (30/5/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Hi guys please advise.



Wait till new year's and throw them on the bonfire. Keep your distance. Or drop them off at a vape store.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mofat786 (30/5/19)

2nd tht


----------

